# "dicharachero"



## Namarne

Bona nit a tothom, 

A algú se li acud una traducció de la paraula castellana _*dicharachero*_? Al diccionari he trobat _faceciós_, però no trobo que sigui ben bé el mateix. 

Salutacions.


----------



## Ssola

Segons com, _bromista_ pot anar bé.


----------



## Demurral

divertit, desenfadat, distès, festiu.

Tot i que vigila el context...el diccionari de la RAE diu que és un "dit poc decent, de baix to, vulgar". Potser aquest és el significat amb què l'utilitzen en el teu text!

Espero que t'ajudi!


----------



## germanbz

Al voltant de l'entrada del diccionari de la RAE jo mai he trobat eixe sentit a "_dicharachero_", tot el contrari, en tot cas ho entenc com persona "molt alegre o tal volta alegre i sorollós, amb una alegria que es trau fora", pero mai en un sentit "poco decente y vulgar".

No m'es fàcil trobar un equivalent exacte a _dicharachero _ja que realment tampoc es "_dicharachero_" una paraula que utilitze en castellà, però podria assemblar-se (al manco per la zona aon jo visc) al sentit de "es una persona molt _festera_". I no en un sentit de "anar de festa" sino que "_festera_" també s'utilitza per a algú que té l'alegria continuament dins del cos i ho exterioritza. Pense que como significat podria aproximar-se prou a "dicharachero/a".


----------



## Namarne

Moltes gràcies per les respostes. Germanbz: jo també entenc la paraula en el sentit que comentes (i em penso que també el Demurral, per les propostes que diu). 
I disculpeu que no aporti context, però no és pas de cap text, la paraula va sortir mig en broma en la conversa amb un amic i vaig pensar que no sabria com dir-ho en català. 
Em sembla molt encertada "festera", germanbz (i això que dius de l'exteriorització de l'alegria), tot i que no sé si s'interpretaria bé en un àmbit general. Jo ho hagués entès com una barreja entre desenfadat (com diu el Demurral) i divertit, expansiu... 

Salutacions.


----------



## Demurral

només comento per dir que jo ho entenc exactament com vosaltres! només he posat la entrada del RAE perquè potser era aquest el significat amb què ho utilitzàveu el teu company o tu quan ho vau dir! 

sigui com sigui, m'alegro que t'hagin ajudad els meus sinònims/traduccions!

saluts!


----------



## zele

Namarne said:


> Moltes gràcies per les respostes. Germanbz: jo també entenc la paraula en el sentit que comentes (i em penso que també el Demurral, per les propostes que diu).
> I disculpeu que no aporti context, però no és pas de cap text, la paraula va sortir mig en broma en la conversa amb un amic i vaig pensar que no sabria com dir-ho en català.
> Em sembla molt encertada "festera", germanbz (i això que dius de l'exteriorització de l'alegria), tot i que no sé si s'interpretaria bé en un àmbit general. Jo ho hagués entès com una barreja entre desenfadat (com diu el Demurral) i divertit, expansiu...
> 
> Salutacions.



Hola, jo sí faig servir la paraula "dicharachera" (quan toca) i no per referir-me a una persona divertida, expansiva, desenfadada. No té res a veure amb la festa.

 "Dicharachero" ës qui fa servir en la seva conversa dites, expressions enginyoses, agudes. Alló que es diu "dicharachos".

No tinc idea de com pot dir-se en català.   Ocurrent?

Bona nit!


----------



## Elessar

En valencià a voltes s'utilitza el castellanisme *socarró* (de _socarrón_) amb un significat, pense, bastant semblant al de _dicharachero_, que jo entenc com a extrovertit, xarrador i graciós. D'altra banda, per diccionaris he trobat paraules amb significat similar, com ara *jangló*  (que vol dir _burleta_, però mai li l'he sentida dir a ningú), *burler* (de _burlar-se_), *risper* (eixerit, viu) i *esbellussat* (eixerit). Potser algun company del fòrum ens pot dir si usa estes paraules i si pensa que poden voler dir el mateix que _dicharachero_.


----------



## ACQM

Per mí "dicharachero" seria "eixerit".


----------



## zele

A veure, ACQM, un mut pot ser més eixerit que un pèsol, pero mai direm d'un mut que és molt "dicharachero" . 
Vé de "dicho" (dita) que, a la vegada, vé de "decir" (dir). 

*dicharachero**, ra**.* * 1.     * adj. Que prodiga dichos agudos y oportunos.


----------



## ACQM

zele said:


> A veure, ACQM, un mut pot ser més eixerit que un pèsol, pero mai direm d'un mut que és molt "dicharachero" .
> Vé de "dicho" (dita) que, a la vegada, vé de "decir" (dir).
> 
> *dicharachero**, ra**.* * 1.     * adj. Que prodiga dichos agudos y oportunos.



Ho entenc Zele, però pel que sembla, tan en l'entorn del Namarme, com en el del Demurral , com en el d'en Germanbz i en el meu, la definició del DRAE de "dicharachero" no s'ajusta a l'ús més freqüent. Deu ser que no ho fem bé. Però el Namarme volia traduir la paraula tal i com l'enten ell, no com l'enten el diccionari i en això he intentat ajudar-lo.


----------



## Namarne

ACQM said:


> ...pel que sembla, tan en l'entorn del Namarne, com en el del Demurral , com en el d'en Germanbz i en el meu, la definició del DRAE de "dicharachero" no s'ajusta a l'ús més freqüent.


És ben bé així, ACQM. M'he trobat, sense sospitar-ho, que la meva pregunta era gairebé més pròpia del fòrum de castellà que d'aquest.  
Us agraeixo les respostes igualment a tots, però.


----------

